# Has anyone ever wondered....



## LynzeeMoon (Dec 18, 2005)

... if there are any celebrity FA's?? I often wonder which one could be a closet FA... there HAS to be a few don't you think?! Those FA's are popping up everywhere these days... aren't we so lucky hehe


----------



## fatlane (Dec 18, 2005)

There was once an Ottoman sultan who had his lands searched for the fattest woman in his empire. Turns out it was a Christian woman in the Caucasus. He showered her with gifts and generally made a spectacle of himself. He was majorly into fat chicks.

All them Aztec emperors were FAs. 

Seems like kings could get away with being FAs, back in the day.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 18, 2005)

well lets make me into a celeb! Chippy for Prez!


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 19, 2005)

LynzeeMoon said:


> ... if there are any celebrity FA's?? I often wonder which one could be a closet FA... there HAS to be a few don't you think?! Those FA's are popping up everywhere these days... aren't we so lucky hehe



judge mathis
elephant man (the reggae artist, not the real one)
sir mix-a-lot
spinal tap
de la soul
anyone who's ever boffed anna nicole smith or kirstie alley


----------



## Moonchild (Dec 19, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> spinal tap



\m/

Hmmm... Alexi Laiho from Children of Bodom was married to Kimberly Goss from Sinergy for a while, and she's not exactly skinny. I dunno what that means, but it's possible. Too bad his music has sucked for the past couple years.






You can't really see how chubby Kim is there, but you can see how hot she is :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Dec 19, 2005)

One of the Wachowski brothers (creators of The Matrix). Can't remember which one, but his wife is fat.

Robert DeNiro dated Tookie Smith for a long time, and she's beyond plus-size.

Ever get a look at Pierce Brosnan's wife, Keeley Shay Smith (not sure I spelled it correctly)? Ever since she gave birth some years ago she has been beyond plus-size, and he doesn't seem at all reticent to show her off.

Thora Birch went on record several times saying she liked bigger guys.

There's more but I can't remember them right now.


----------



## MissPiggySue (Dec 19, 2005)

One night, on Late Night or whatever show he has on CBS after Letterman, Craig Ferguson mentioned that big women "floated his boat"... he said he couldn't help it, that's just the way it was, and he was unapologetic. He seemed to go on a bit about it, and I found it to be rather charming, as if he were making a bit of an attempt to come out, not to make a joke.


----------



## Tofu Fisherman (Dec 19, 2005)

LynzeeMoon said:


> ... if there are any celebrity FA's?? I often wonder which one could be a closet FA... there HAS to be a few don't you think?! Those FA's are popping up everywhere these days... aren't we so lucky hehe



I know for a fact there are. Enjoy the wondering. That should be much more fun than actually knowing who.


----------



## Jes (Dec 19, 2005)

Tina said:


> One of the Wachowski brothers (creators of The Matrix). Can't remember which one, but his wife is fat.
> 
> Robert DeNiro dated Tookie Smith for a long time, and she's beyond plus-size.
> 
> ...




Thing is, for me that brings up the question about being an FA or just being the partner of someone who is, or happens to have gotten, chubby/fat. Know what I mean? For me those are 2 totally separate things. I'm curious as to the real FAs in the public eye. I agree there must be some. 

But Judge Mathis? I want proof for that one, Dan.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh, I get PM's from celebrity FA's all the time. In fact, the other day I got one from a guy who swore he was a famous actor, a brain surgeon, an astronaut, and a CIA agent! So of course I sent him my naughtiest pictures, because he sounded super-cool. 

Oh. Was that naive of me, d'you think?


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm a super hero! Do I get anything? Lol...On a serious note I'm sure there are a lot more FA celebrities than we think..but of course they're hidden by agents and the media because bbw's and bhm's are "taboo"


----------



## Carrie (Dec 19, 2005)

GunnDancer said:


> I'm a super hero! Do I get anything?



My eternal gratitude. :wubu:


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't do it for the glory or the babes, I do it so that you citizens can sleep soundly at night knowing the world is safe!....okay, and I do it for the babes!


----------



## Carrie (Dec 19, 2005)

GunnDancer said:


> I don't do it for the glory or the babes, I do it so that you citizens can sleep soundly at night knowing the world is safe!....okay, and I do it for the babes!



I knew that. You superheroes are completely transparent.  

Speaking of which, so should your latex costumes.


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 19, 2005)

Costume? Didn't I mention I'm the Nude Avenger?


----------



## Carrie (Dec 19, 2005)

GunnDancer said:


> Costume? Didn't I mention I'm the Nude Avenger?



No, no you didn't. I'm intrigued. That must get incredibly cold, but on the other hand, no annoying chafing.


----------



## Jes (Dec 19, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Oh, I get PM's from celebrity FA's all the time. In fact, the other day I got one from a guy who swore he was a famous actor, a brain surgeon, an astronaut, and a CIA agent! So of course I sent him my naughtiest pictures, because he sounded super-cool.
> 
> Oh. Was that naive of me, d'you think?




carrie, this is a hottie mctoddie picture of you right here. you always looked like you're bathed in sunlight--

oh, wait. i just thought something that made me laugh out loud. Now, read this in the spirit in which it's written--your shots look like Serrano. PissCarrie. d'oh!

But such a nice smile. I'm totally going to grow up to be you (since I'm only 19)


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 19, 2005)

Carrie said:


> No, no you didn't. I'm intrigued. That must get incredibly cold, but on the other hand, no annoying chafing.



Thats why I confine my superhero-ing to warmer climates...though I do occasionally don a pair of long johns with the sleeves torn off when neccesary...

"Like a flesh colored blur he was off in a flash! Nude Avenger! AWAY!"


----------



## Carrie (Dec 19, 2005)

Jes said:


> carrie, this is a hottie mctoddie picture of you right here. you always looked like you're bathed in sunlight--
> 
> oh, wait. i just thought something that made me laugh out loud. Now, read this in the spirit in which it's written--your shots look like Serrano. PissCarrie. d'oh!
> 
> But such a nice smile. I'm totally going to grow up to be you (since I'm only 19)



Why, thank you, my sweet patootie.  I have to agree, they are rather Serrano-like, and completely by accident. I assume it has something to do with my camera, but I can't really be arsed to muck around with it and switch settings and highly technical icky stuff like that. 

These new photos are from a solo photo shoot I did yesterday. It was funfunfun till my daddy took my T-Bird away. 

I'm only posting the cropped photos here. Because I'm mean.


----------



## Jes (Dec 19, 2005)

Carrie said:


> but I can't really be arsed to muck around with it and switch settings and highly technical icky stuff like that.




WORD.


...


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 19, 2005)

Jes said:


> Thing is, for me that brings up the question about being an FA or just being the partner of someone who is, or happens to have gotten, chubby/fat. Know what I mean? For me those are 2 totally separate things. I'm curious as to the real FAs in the public eye. I agree there must be some.
> 
> But Judge Mathis? I want proof for that one, Dan.



i don't have the physical proof on me but yes, it was once brought up on this board that during an episode of judge mathis the plaintiff made a crack at the defendant, a bbw, about her size, and mathis snapped back with something about how big women are beautiful and he prefers them. anyone? back me up on this?


----------



## Jes (Dec 19, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> i don't have the physical proof on me but yes?



may I search you nonetheless? I am once again feeling frisky, Dan.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 19, 2005)

http://media.collegepublisher.com/media/paper304/stills/36fv64m1.jpg

Here we see Elizabeth Edwards eagerly heading for a bakery stand with some cute college students. :smitten: 

Senator Edwards is a public figure FA. He has been seen in public fondling his wife's fat rolls. What more proof could you want?


----------



## SchecterFA (Dec 20, 2005)

Moonchild said:


> \m/
> 
> Hmmm... Alexi Laiho from Children of Bodom was married to Kimberly Goss from Sinergy for a while, and she's not exactly skinny. I dunno what that means, but it's possible. Too bad his music has sucked for the past couple years.
> 
> ...




Man, did'nt _Are You Dead Yet?_ suck?


And Kim is indeed a beauty.


----------



## Angel (Dec 20, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> anyone? back me up on this?



Wasn't that when he suggested that the BBW turn around so she could show off all of her voluptuous assets? On several occasions he has made positive comments to and about BBW.


----------



## Jes (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh my god. haha. I realize these shows are Courtotainment, but if I was ever before a judge pleading a case, and he suggested I turn around so everyone could get a good long look at my....evidence, I think I'd call in the ACLU. Or...whoever you call when that happens. I mean, there's a time and a place, people.


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 20, 2005)

Lol...what If I asked you to turn around to show off your evidence??


----------



## Manhattan (Dec 20, 2005)

Maybe but dealing with Hollywood and the like you have to realize howeccentric these people can be. Trust me it'd be better to have none at all then a pack of Scientologists.


----------



## NFA (Dec 21, 2005)

I wouldn't classify having a wife who has gained weight without you leaving her as being an FA. While its possible they are FA's who got lucky, its more likely that they don't have a significant physical preference and were thus not put off by their wife's weight gain.

I recall Jamie Foxx making a comment several years ago about liking big women, but haven't been able to find it again, nor have his actions supported such a declaration. In that same category, Freddie Prinze, Jr. has stated that he finds larger women beautiful, but to date this appears to be a theoretical concern for Freddie.

I have it on good authority that there is at least 1 celebrity FA. I'm not sure it was meant for popular consumpsion, so I won't give out a name. I will say that he's a recognizable middle-aged character actor on TV and film. This comes from someone who saw his preference in action and they were quite certain of it.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 21, 2005)

NFA said:


> I have it on good authority that there is at least 1 celebrity FA. I'm not sure it was meant for popular consumpsion, so I won't give out a name. I will say that he's a recognizable middle-aged character actor on TV and film. This comes from someone who saw his preference in action and they were quite certain of it.


Ack! Does anybody know if a person can actually DIE of curiosity? I'm feeling weak and sweaty.

Maybe I just need a doughnut.


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Dec 21, 2005)

i agree with you boteroesque babe!!! Freddie Prince Jr?! Mmmm too bad he's married to stick thin Sarah Michelle Geller... meh


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 21, 2005)

Maybe his goal is to fatten her up?


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Dec 21, 2005)

oh wait, NFA... I DO remember when Jamie Foxx was on Oprah, he talked about loving larger women. He also said when he was in highschool he dated a girl who was very round and when they walked down the halls they looked like the number 10 because he was tall and thin and she was short and plump. hehe


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Dec 21, 2005)

I dunno Gunndancer lol.... With all her Buffy the Vampire Slayer moves, she won't be gaining TOO much weight lol. I think she would look quite lovely if she gained


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 21, 2005)

I'd never call his wife fat, but Freddy Rodríguez of _Six Feet Under _does seem to enjoy the fuller-figured woman. I give him props for not trading in his wife for the stick-figure standard that seems to be all the rage in Hollywood. I like to think he digs big girls.


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 21, 2005)

Well one can hope can't he?  But in all seriousness I'd take any of the ladies on this board over any of the "celebrity" females...the ladies on this board are true to themselves, whereas with a celebrity, male or female you'd constatly have to put up with them trying to please the spot light.

To all the ladies on the board::smitten: :wubu:


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Dec 21, 2005)

*blush* 

you're sweet gunndancer, thank you


----------



## Jes (Dec 21, 2005)

GunnDancer said:


> Lol...what If I asked you to turn around to show off your evidence??



Well now, so long as I was pleading a case in the court of popular opinion, i might just go for it!


----------



## Jes (Dec 21, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Ack! Does anybody know if a person can actually DIE of curiosity? I'm feeling weak and sweaty.
> 
> Maybe I just need a doughnut.



Why, I suppose I am...but now, it's not like we're calling him a rapist and we don't want to slander his good name...No peeking?


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 21, 2005)

LynzeeMoon said:


> *blush*
> 
> you're sweet gunndancer, thank you



*blush*Nah..just telling the truth!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 23, 2005)

LynzeeMoon said:


> ... if there are any celebrity FA's?? I often wonder which one could be a closet FA... there HAS to be a few don't you think?! Those FA's are popping up everywhere these days... aren't we so lucky hehe



I'll be one once I become a sucessful rapper. LOL


----------



## BlueBuddha (Jan 3, 2006)

Leo DiCaprio was poked fun at by Robert Smigel in an X-Presidents episode, as was Bill Clinton.
Kevin Eubanks has made comments suggesting he is.
Gerald Mcraney was allegedly one.


----------



## Lorna (Jan 3, 2006)

Lenny Henry husband to the very round, lovely and funny Dawn French is a FA celeb. A friend saw him in a restaurant in London with his family and all the women i.e. his mum and sisters were bbws too!!


----------



## BlueBuddha (Jan 3, 2006)

Dave Chappell too


----------



## Carol W. (Jan 3, 2006)

God, I've always thought the Scotsman was a hottie, even back to the days when he was on the Drew Carey show. If ONLY it could be true that the bigger ladies "float his boat"!

My personal wish for a Hollywood FA? David Warner, the British character actor who played the sinister valet Lovejoy in 1997's Titanic. That guy, to me, is absolutely gorgeous. Whenever I see him in something on TV-which happens with a fair amount of frequency-I drop everything and watch enthralled. However, I have seen a pic of him with his wife, and while she looks a lovely woman, BBW she definitely ain't. So I guess I'll have to keep dreaming on that one....!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 3, 2006)

Carol W. said:


> God, I've always thought the Scotsman was a hottie, even back to the days when he was on the Drew Carey show. If ONLY it could be true that the bigger ladies "float his boat"!



Heh! Me too. And he was hilarious on the Drew Carey show, even once the show was a bit past its prime.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 3, 2006)

Jes said:


> may I search you nonetheless? I am once again feeling frisky, Dan.



christ, what a thread for me to forget existed. please allow me to dust off your come-on, jes. :: phwoo :: now, yes, you may indeed search me. for boners.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 3, 2006)

i just find it very reassuring that several guys in the utmost position of power and fame in the world (jamie foxx, leo dicaprio, john edwards) who could have any tiny trim starlet still opted for the lovely plump women they're not ashamed to crave.


----------

